# Finally Going to the Dyno



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

After almost a month of finishing the install and fixing all the bugs I'm on my way to the Dyno to get my GA16DE-T Tuned.

Set-up:
Stock GA16DE Engine
Automatic Tranny
T-25 (Thanks to James)
370cc Injectors (Thanks to Chimmike)
Stock DE ECU
SAFC-II
JGS Tools Exhaust Manifold
Drag Intercooler
2 1/4" Custom intake, IC Piping, and Exhaust
Custom J-Pipe
Turbonetics Evolution External Wastegate
P.I.T. Type H RFL BOV
Turbo XS Manual Boost Controller
240SX MAF (Blow Through)

Pics and Dyno Charts will be posted after it's tuned. Thanks to all of the Forum members for their help and all the great advice. 

I really hope this works.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Best of luck to you! I hope all goes well. Be sure and post the dyno results and pictures when you have a chance!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

good luck...if you get over 200whp on xxx psi, itll be badass!!


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Can't wait to see pics and get some whp numbers... :cheers:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Just checking to see how thins went. PLEASE post up when you have some time, even if it was not what you expected..... We can all learn from new setups and this has picqued my interest.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> good luck...if you get over 200whp on xxx psi, itll be badass!!



Is that even possible on a T25 i thought they max out at like 160 or something


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bump.....but wondering why this thread has a 5 star rating????


----------



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

chimmike said:


> bump.....but wondering why this thread has a 5 star rating????


I have no idea why the five star rating. It's not that interesting.

Anyway, here's where things are:

The car idles like crap because of a leaky pcv valve and no catch can but it's great at higher than 2000 rpm. We spent the last two nights trying to get it to idle somewhat decent. From what the guys on the SR20 forum say a rough idle (or no idle) below 1500 rpm is common on a blow through setup until it's working properly. First dyno runs were made at 5 and 6 psi just to see what the car would do with a really rough tune. Although it's still early I'm making about 140 whp. Also, the stock ECU doesn't like the 370 cc injectors even with an SAFC-II so we changed them out to the stock 185's. The guy that's tuning the car said that this is a common problem with injectors that are double the stock size or even larger. The SAFC-II can't reduce the flow enough. He thinks that a variable fuel pressure regulator may help to solve the problem with bigger injectors. He's done this on some EVO's and couple of DSM's and it seemed to work OK. The BOV is waaay too loud. It sounds like a semi releasing it's air brakes so it's not exactly a sleeper like I had hoped. We also found out that the car was running really rich when I put the setup together so I fouled my plugs and ruined my front O2 sensor between my house and the tuning shop. New plugs and O2 were put in today and the car is idling much better. We're still trying to figure out what to do with routing the PCV valve to get rid of one of the vacuum leaks. Any ideas??? All together, it's turning out to be a pretty good budget setup. I'm only into it about $1100 without the tuning and it'll be another $400 for that. Not too bad for a first attempt.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Why do you have a vacuum leak? The PCV should not be affected by the turbo setup...

BE CAREFUL on the stock injectors. Also if you are running a blow through setup the MAF will max out pretty quick as well. Have you tried rotating the MAF to see if that helps the idle? This is PRECISELY why I do not run a blow through setup, that and a draw through with a recirced BOV helps to keep the turbo spooled.


----------



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

From what I've been told, when the PCV valve opens at idle or on deceleration the engine is sucking in un-metered air and it affects the idle only if the blow-by hose is connected before the MAF. If it is connected after the MAF there is a possibility of positively pressurizing the crankcase. Is this correct?

I just talked with the guy tuning the car (I'm still at work and he's working on the car right now) and he says that he put the 370's back in with my 240sx MAF and a variable fuel pressure regulator and the car isn't running rich any more. He also found that the SAFC-II can be used to help with the idle. Finally, he found that I hadn't gapped the plugs right and the timing was a little off. He says that it seems to be working ok right now and he's getting ready to throw it back on the dyno.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

if you are not running your valve cover breather line post MAF and your pcv is connected to the IM, you will have a vac leak. easy fix, disconnect PCV, plug IM, and run the valve cover breather to atmosphere or a catch can.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Sry about the 5 star thing My fault
Was investigating forum options :


----------



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

Finally, my ghetto turbo set-up: 

Pics:

http://www.we-todd-did-racing.com/wetoddimage.wtdr/wMTA5MzI3MzZzNDEzZGZkMzF5NTQx.jpg

http://www.we-todd-did-racing.com/wetoddimage.wtdr/wMTA5MzI3NDZzNDEzZGZkMzF5NTQx.jpg

http://www.we-todd-did-racing.com/wetoddimage.wtdr/wMTA5MzI3NTZzNDEzZGZkMzF5NTQx.jpg

http://www.we-todd-did-racing.com/wetoddimage.wtdr/wMTA5MzI3NjZzNDEzZGZkMzF5NTQx.jpg

http://www.we-todd-did-racing.com/wetoddimage.wtdr/wMTA5MzI3NzZzNDEzZGZkMzF5NTQx.jpg

Vids:

http://media.putfile.com/SENTRAMOVIE1

http://media.putfile.com/SENTRAMOVIE2

Removed 370cc injectors, now using 185's plus a Blox FMU until I get a JWT ECU.

A word to the wise:

Listen to Wes and everybody else. "AN SAFC CAN'T BE USED TO TUNE YOUR ENGINE PROPERLY AT ANY HIGHER THAN 5 PSI OF BOOST AND STILL BE RELIABLE." You must get a modified ECU to run higher flow rate injectors. I tried and failed. Let my experience help you.

This setup gave me the following results:

@7 psi: 156 whp, 152 wtq
@5 psi: 140 whp, 138 wtq.
Air/Fuel right around 11.8 throughout

Dyno sheets to follow.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice setup you got there. I would like to see better pics of the manifold and WG pipe routing. Overall it looks like a very sound setup. I really want to see you get the 370's and JWT ECU. Is that a stock or 240 MAF? I would def. at least get the 240 MAF as the stocker will cap out at 170ish WHP. Is the blow through setup working OK for you so far? 

Good job man, only thing I really don't like is the FMU but you already have plans to change that. Just keep that AFR in the 11's until you get a chance to swap it out.


----------



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

It's a 240 MAF. The blow through set-up is working great. It idles better now than when it was N/A. The SAFC-II really helped to get it to work. I would definitely recommend it for a blow through set-up. The other thing that helped is the placement of the BOV in the fenderwell.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

:thumbup: 
looks good!
very respectable numbers for the boost levels.
-dave


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

mrbill said:


> It's a 240 MAF. The blow through set-up is working great. It idles better now than when it was N/A. The SAFC-II really helped to get it to work. I would definitely recommend it for a blow through set-up. The other thing that helped is the placement of the BOV in the fenderwell.


I bet it sounds crazy when it blows off down there. HAHA not my style on that but great job overall!


----------

